# Shimano 105 / Mavic wheels



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking to replace my current, now getting pretty old, wheelset. The current wheels are Alex DA22 laced to some generic sealed cartridge hubs, 36 stainless spokes. I am looking at either Mavic Open Sport (or Open Pro if I can swing the extra cash) laced to Shimano 105's, 32 DT Swiss spokes - handbuilt from Velomine. Are the 105 hubs a good solid quality hubset? I'm not so much worried about weight as I am smoothness and longevity. I'm also not much of a mechanic so durable, low maintenance is important to me as well. I weight 180lbs which I think I would be ok with 32h wheels. Thanks.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

All your answers:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/



bonefamily said:


> I'm looking to replace my current, now getting pretty old, wheelset. The current wheels are Alex DA22 laced to some generic sealed cartridge hubs, 36 stainless spokes. I am looking at either Mavic Open Sport (or Open Pro if I can swing the extra cash) laced to Shimano 105's, 32 DT Swiss spokes - handbuilt from Velomine. Are the 105 hubs a good solid quality hubset? I'm not so much worried about weight as I am smoothness and longevity. I'm also not much of a mechanic so durable, low maintenance is important to me as well. I weight 180lbs which I think I would be ok with 32h wheels. Thanks.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Shoot, I didn't see that sub forum before posting this - thanks.

Mods, can you please move this thread to the Wheels and Tires forum?...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Pro teams used 105 hubs laced to Ambrosio rims in the Paris-Roubaix. Probably work just fine for you.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

My 105 hubs are thirteen years old, on their second set of rims, and still going strong.

However, unless your sealed bearing hubs are extraordinarily crappy, they should give you a plenty long service life too.

Since you're not just running out and buying the more expensive wheels, I'm going to assume you care about the cost. The way that the pricing on wheels works out, if you buy a stock or semi-custom wheel from a wheel builder, you'll usually come out ahead of buying all the components and then building yourself, let alone paying someone else to build. If you buy rims and spokes and pay someone else to build a wheel, you'll probably spend more than if you buy the 105/Open Pro or a similar build from a discount wheelbuilder. If you buy rims and spokes and build the wheels yourself, you'll come out a little ahead on money, but it's quite time consuming. I'm at a stage in my life where it's often still worthwhile for me to build my own wheels if I have viable hubs. I don't build many wheels, so it probably takes me about half a day to do a set, between an hour or two lacing the wheels and a visit to a coop where I'm a member and that has truing stands available.

So, the 105/Open Pro/Sport build you're considering should be a pretty great value and give you great service. But if your hubs are in good shape and don't suck, also consider saving them.


----------



## guitarslinger21 (May 19, 2012)

I actually bought the 105/open sport/32h set from Velomine last week. I wish I would have thought to go direct instead of buying through eBay. I could have saved a few bucks. Either way, they are excellent wheels, and I think you'll be thrilled. Mine needed a couple of tiny tweaks with the spoke wrench, but other than that, the tension is solid, and the hubs are fast. I've used Open Pros before, and I think the Open Sport is pretty much just as nice. They seem stiffer too.

Go for it!


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Yes, it is the same 105/Open Sport from Velomine, guitarslinger21. The price tag seems like a great deal to me! Thanks for the assurance that they are a good set.

AndrwSwitch - I wish I had the know how to build a set of wheels myself. I hope to learn one day, but not on this set  I'll buy a decent set of wheels now and learn how to build on a lower cost alternative, when I'm also able to aquire all the needed tools.


----------



## kntkynp (Feb 6, 2012)

105 hubs will be a huge upgrade from what you have. Anything Mavic will also be a huge upgrade from any AlexRims (probably my least favorite brand). 

I can't speak for the Open Sport, but I can tell you that 32H Open Pros are practically bullet proof. I have a friend who builds custom wheels, and he swears by them. One of our mutual friends has a set (w/ Ultegra hubs, DT Swiss comp spokes). He has crashed, hopped curbs, and beat the heck out of that wheelset. After all he's put the wheels through, they have never needed more than a little re-truing.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the words, kntkynp. I'm looking forward to getting the 105's. Now, just have to wait till father's day... and I hate waiting!


----------

